# weiche Auswahl zum freistellen



## fx001 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Test-Bild gerendert, und dazu die Materialien auch rausgerendert. Ich möchte gerne einen Bereich mit Hilfe des Materialbildes "sanft freistellen". Abpfaden erzeugt immer scharfe Kanten. Ich würd jetzt gerne im rot markierten Rechteck den grauen Bereich des Hefts freistellen. Ich hätte gerne den Farbverlauf fließend transparent freigestellt.
In After Effects kann man mit Hilfe der Pipette z.B. einen greenscreen freistellen. Hier werden dann "halbgrüne Bereiche" des Greenscreens halbtransparent dargestellt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch mein Problem verständlich erklären.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Spelmann (10. Oktober 2010)

> Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch mein Problem verständlich erklären.


Bin mir nicht sicher.

Mal grob gedacht:
Mit dem Zauberstab den Bereich wählen > Kante verbessern wählen > Weiche Kante > invertierte Ebenenmaske aus Auswahl erstellen?


----------



## fx001 (10. Oktober 2010)

Der unscharfe Bereich würde durch die Auswahl hart abgeschnitten. Ich würde gerne das Grau komplett transparent stellen können und den weichen unscharfen Verlauf vom Grau ins Orange beibehalten.

In After Effects kann man den Greenscreen frei stellen und kann die Schatten auf dem Greenscreen behalten mit "Effect"->"Keying"->"Keylight" dann kann man mit der Pipette einen Grünen Bereich auswählen und dieser Wird dann freigestellt, alle dunkelgrünen Teile des Bildes, wie z.B. Schatten oder Unschärfenverläufe auf dem Greenscreen werden dann grau transparent erhalten.

Dieses Verfahren würde ich mir für mein Renderfoto wünschen, so dass ich den orangen Bereich im Materialbild auswählen kann und dann ein anderes Bild auf einer anderen Ebene dahinter schieben kann (Die Unschärfe soller erhalten bleiben******)

Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlicher ausdrücken, was ich gerne möchte.


----------



## Spelmann (10. Oktober 2010)

> Der unscharfe Bereich würde durch die Auswahl hart abgeschnitten


Mit *Weiche Kante* kannst Du genau das verhindern. Die Auswahl wird dann auch unscharf.


----------



## smileyml (10. Oktober 2010)

Fragen wir doch mal anders. Warum genau willst du das Freistellen, also was ist das Ziel?
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen anderen Weg oder man kann beim Rendern schon eine entsprechende Ausgabe in Layern machen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## fx001 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte fürs Compositing später den Hintergrund von Fenstern einfach und schnell austauschen können. Es passiert ständig , dass ich Unschärfen an den Fensterrahmen habe, deise verstärken sich je nach Perspektivenwahl (deshalb ist weiche Auswahl nicht die optimale Variante). Bis jetzt habe ich im 3D Programm das Compositing gemacht, was nicht wirklich komfortabel ist, von den Qualitätsverlusten ganz zu schweigen. Mit dem Materialkanal, den ich jetzt mit rausrendere habe ich mir erhofft diese fabigen bereiche auf einer Ebene auszuwählen und im gerenderten Bild den Hintergrund dafür auszutauschen.


----------



## Spelmann (11. Oktober 2010)

Auf deinem Beispielbild sinds doch aber keine Fenster sondern Bilderrahmen die auf dem Boden liegen.
Wenn es sich wirklich um Fenster handelt, und sich hinter den Fenstern entweder nix oder nur Matte Objects befinden dann hast Du doch beim Speichern als z.B TIFF einen Alphakanal?

Dann ist die Frage aber was fürs 3D Forum.
Vielleicht magst Du mal ein vorher/nachher Bild posten von genau dem was Du vor hast.
(Nur zur Sicherheit: Da Du hier im PS Forum gepostet hast, es geht um Stills nicht um Animationen oder?)


----------



## fx001 (11. Oktober 2010)

1) Ja auf dem Test-Bild sind nur Zeitschriften zu sehen. Hier sieht man sehr deutlich, dass durch Unschärfe ein weicher Übergang zwischen Materialien stattwindet. Diesen weichen Übergang möchte ich auch nach dem Compositing von Hintergründen erhalten******

2) Ich könnte, wenn ich vor dem rendern weiss, was später auszutauschn ist, jedem Objekt im 3D Programm einzeln den Alpha-Kanal zuordnen. Um flexibeler zu werden, wäre es gut auch nach dem rendern mit Hilfe des Materialkanals (siehe buntes Bild oben) einezelene Bereich wie einen Alphakanal bearbeiten zu können.

3) Ich möchte das Compositing NICHT im 3D Programm machen (stichwort renderzeit / Qualitätsverlust), sondern in Photoshop!

4) Ja es geht ausschließlich um Stills. After Effects habe ich erwähnt, da ich auf der Suche nach genau so einer Funktion des Freistellens in Photoshop bin ("Effect"->"Keying"->"Keylight").

Mein Renderer braucht sehr lange, weswegen ich das Compositing schnell in Echtzeit in PS machen möchte. Ich werd mal ein Beispiel rendern und es dann Posten.

Besten Dank bis hierhin, Beispiel kommt ...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du was suchst, was mit Keylight vergleichbar ist, dann schau dir das *Primatte Chromakey* Plugin an. Einen echten Chroma Key hat Photoshop nicht im Lieferumfang.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Oktober 2010)

Weitere Plugins zum Thema Chroma Key und Photoshop:


Ultimatte AvantEdge
OnOne Mask Pro


----------

